
Conway's Law - zackbrown
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law
======
headalgorithm
The original 1968 paper:
[http://www.melconway.com/Home/Committees_Paper.html](http://www.melconway.com/Home/Committees_Paper.html)

------
zackbrown
Recognizing that this has been posted several times over the years on HN —

Conway's law comes up so often in our remote team & design decisions that I
thought the HN community may benefit from a fresh look at this phenomenon in
the age of Covid-19.

Edit — link to the meatiest past discussion thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16856537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16856537)

